# Paph leaf problem



## weiyiatosu (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi guys...

I just saw the bumps on one of my Paphs today. Any idea what caused it? Thanks.


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 26, 2008)

Looks like the same thing that happens to my bellatulums..  Then they decline and... :sob::sob:


----------



## Phyrex (Jun 26, 2008)

I'd say they're dehydrated but I'm not too experienced with paphs so I'd wait for someone more versed in the bumpy paph area to advise you.


----------

